# Karen's leaf top down cardi



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Well after loads of help from a Cape Town knitter this was the final result on my pattern and with some editing done by her . . . Thanks Diane


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, its lovely, its on my list to make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love it!

I said out loud "Oh! Cute!"

Thank you!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Am going to make this when I have finished some of my WIPs.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you. Very kind of you to share.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

thanx for the pattern, much appreciated


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, will make a nice gift for someones baby!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is very kind of you to share the pattern, I'm sure there will be many others making this pattern.

Thank you


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. Can't wait to get it started,however,I don't see the size for the sweater. Maybe it's in an earlier post, I'll check.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

would also love finished pattern....


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Cottongirl said:


> Well after loads of help from a Cape Town knitter this was the final result on my pattern and with some editing done by her . . . Thanks Diane


 Please note: We have adjusted the pattern a little on the body section:

It should read as follows:

Body
Place the remaining stitches of the front, cast on 4 sts, back stitches, cast on 4 sts and front stitches - onto one needle.
Next row: k5, Knit to last 5 sts, k5 
Next row: k5, Purl to last 5 sts, k5 
Continue with these 2 rows until a total of 98 rows are done from the beginning to end.
Do 6 rows in garter stitch and cast off loosely.
Sew on buttons

So just remember this pattern is going to even get better, but I think this is the final adjustment. Will let you all know if any further adjustments is happening.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks so much....just working on my first baby all in one cardi....cant wait to try this one!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very well done!


----------



## funknits (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi from a fellow South African (from Hartbeespoort). Thank you for the lovely pattern, Cottongirl and Diane! Can you please tell us the size that this pattern came out on? Have a nice day!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I only wish I didn't have so many projects going right now. But definitely on my list of to do's!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Very cute sweater! I, like others, would like to know estimated size of the sweater. Also, I know you gave the needle and 3 or 4 ply yarn, but could you also give a gauge stitch for a swatch please. I would love to make this for my GD's!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## SABLE88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you, Karen and Diane, for sharing this lovely pattern. Would appreciate knowing size of the cardi, and gauge. It will be a tremendous help in picking up the right yarn for this lovely project.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

What size is this pattern--child , adult and measurements????


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern. I too, would like to get a size estimate.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very very pretty thank you for sharing this lovely pattern&#128522;&#128079;


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such an adorable sweater pattern.


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this adorable pattern; will be making it soon!!!


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Very lovely. Thank you.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. It's rely lovely


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks so much to both of you for your time and effort


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, Diane's post was showed your pattern to perfection


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

What size is this sweater? It's beautiful and well done.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern, I love it.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you both for the sweet pattern! I, too, am anxious to hear what size this is written for.


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it but, what size is this and what weight yarn is it or did I miss it?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty pattern and nice of you to share with others!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Very nice of you to do that!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> Well after loads of help from a Cape Town knitter this was the final result on my pattern and with some editing done by her . . . Thanks Diane


 Love the cardi, There isn't a size on the pattern. Do you know what size it makes, using the yarn and needles stated?


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the darling pattern..Can't wait to try this one..


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you. Pattern says size UK 12 needles. What is US equivalent?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thx!!!


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Love this and can't wait to start one!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Cottongirl, I've been looking for a leaf yoke cardi for ages.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your work Karen and Diane. I too would like to know gauge and size. There is no US equivalent for a 2.75 mm needle, but a 3 mm is a US 2. Is the yarn weight you used like a sock yarn? I'm not sure what your 3 ply or 4 ply is. Thanks for any additional guidance you can give. It truly is an adorable baby sweater.
ellie


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Thanks for all your work Karen and Diane. I too would like to know gauge and size. There is no US equivalent for a 2.75 mm needle, but a 3 mm is a US 2. Is the yarn weight you used like a sock yarn? I'm not sure what your 3 ply or 4 ply is. Thanks for any additional guidance you can give. It truly is an adorable baby sweater.
> ellie


 I just copied a chart off the net that says a 2.75mm needle is a us size 3. and there isn't any us size for a 3mm needle
Just the opposite of what you have found. I wonder which is the true one????

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, it's just lovely!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Cottongirl said:


> Well after loads of help from a Cape Town knitter this was the final result on my pattern and with some editing done by her . . . Thanks Diane


Thank you so much! It's beautiful.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Love it, thanks


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

What size does the pattern make?


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I really don't want to be difficult, but can we have the "new and improved" cardi all together in a pattern? I can't copy and paste the improvements to the original, and I have limited computer functions here at work - that is no Windows programs.

Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Coral McRae said:


> I really don't want to be difficult, but can we have the "new and improved" cardi all together in a pattern? I can't copy and paste the improvements to the original, and I have limited computer functions here at work - that is no Windows programs.
> 
> Sorry to be a pain!


Diane has put the pdf on page 8 of this posting, that is the updated one with picture.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267681-8.html

Also she says its for 0-3 months, hope that helps.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

What pretty sweater! Thanks for sharing your pattern :thumbup:


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Still waiting for some clarification what that yarn would be in the USA. Thanks


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I just copied a chart off the net that says a 2.75mm needle is a us size 3. and there isn't any us size for a 3mm needle
> Just the opposite of what you have found. I wonder which is the true one????
> 
> My info came from the needle gauge that is part of my Addi interchangeable needles. I just looked at the chart in the back of the latest issue of Knitter's magazine and it says a 2.75 mm needle is a US size 2 and there is no US equivalent to a 3 mm needle. So there's a third piece of info that's different from the other two. It's enough to drive me nuts (a short ride!) I guess just do a swatch and see what size needle gives you a fabric you like using your yarn of choice. Even more confusing because the pattern doesn't specify a gauge. I'm going to use a slightly heavier yarn and bigger needle (probably a DK weight yarn on a size 4 or 5) because I want a bigger sweater than 0-3 months. That should work. If not, a frogging we will go.
> Ellie


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

aljellie said:


> yorkie1 said:
> 
> 
> > I just copied a chart off the net that says a 2.75mm needle is a us size 3. and there isn't any us size for a 3mm needle
> ...


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

When I knitted it initially it fitted my granddaughter at the age of 6 months. The yarn I used were 3/4ply Mirage baby wool .


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Some people refer to it as fingering/3/4ply yarn.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Just remember I made this pattern initially after I spotted a picture on this garment. The size needles refered to in the pattern which we placed under this topic is correct.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you again, it is adorable. I'll be using this pattern to knit for a friend's first granddaughter


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Hi there!!! Well let me first say . . . . I knitted this little garment up about 3 years ago. I used fingering/ 3 or 4 ply yarn. I think you could get some and knit your own gauge sample as everyone gauge differs. Mine defnitely does because we all do not knit with the same firmness and gauges do differ between people. I will try and find out for you from Diane which yarn she used and then we will place it on KP. You must also remember in South Africa we do not necessary get the same yarn than people on the other side of the world. Our imported yarns like Sirdar, which I love to use is much more expensive than local yarns. I used an cheaper yarn as I was unsure what the result would have come to. So for your first one I would suggest use a cheaper yarn in 3 or 4 ply and from there you take it if you would like to do a 2nd one. Karen alias Cottongirl


----------



## Awanda (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater. I plan to make it for somebaby!.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Its for a baby . . . . you will have to work that one out but this initial one my grand daughter only worn it when she when she was 6 months old.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lovely design, congrats to you both!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------

